# pregnant or not??



## mgodwin1941 (8 March 2016)

http://s1266.photobucket.com/user/randakay92/library/Mobile Uploads
What do you think?

I just got her and her baby, im nursing the mama back to heath.  my farrier and I both think she is carrying low. She is so big just in the stomach. And skinny everywhere else! Pregnant or not?


----------



## Equi (8 March 2016)

Only a vet or blood/urine test can tell you.


----------



## Amymay (8 March 2016)

Oh bless her, she's poor isn't she?

But, yes, one for your vet.


----------



## mgodwin1941 (8 March 2016)

she just got a vet check up. But I didnt think she could of been till the farrier got to her. I was seeing what other people thought before I paid another farm call.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 March 2016)

Def vet - I would also discuss worming with vet, as often this can cause a huge low belly when they are so poor.


----------



## JanetGeorge (8 March 2016)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Def vet - I would also discuss worming with vet, as often this can cause a huge low belly when they are so poor.
		
Click to expand...

You took the words right out of my mouth!  If it's not worms, it's pregnant.


----------



## Equi (8 March 2016)

p.s. well done you for taking her on and getting her some much needed TLC


----------



## mgodwin1941 (8 March 2016)

She was been wormed. I was just asking if she looked pregnant before I paid $150 farm call again and whatever it is for an ultrasound


----------



## mgodwin1941 (8 March 2016)

ps her filly is about 6 to 8 months old. she was an in a paster with a miniature horse stud


----------



## Amymay (8 March 2016)

mgodwin1941 said:



			She was been wormed. I was just asking if she looked pregnant before I paid $150 farm call again and whatever it is for an ultrasound
		
Click to expand...

She may have been wormed.  But also may have an historic worm burden - hence possible wormy tummie.


----------



## mgodwin1941 (8 March 2016)

So I should worm her two times back to back


----------



## mayangold (8 March 2016)

whatever your vet advises, esp as she may be in foal


----------



## Amymay (8 March 2016)

mayangold said:



			whatever your vet advises, esp as she may be in foal
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.

It may be wise to do a worm count.


----------



## Equi (8 March 2016)

A mini may cover a mare but is very unlikely to reach far enough in to actually
Impregnate one.


----------



## mgodwin1941 (8 March 2016)

I will worm her again, but I going to hold off on another farm call till I can see if she gets bigger. I was wondering if she looked it maybe in a month we will know more. I read they hold for 11 month so we have awhile.


----------



## mgodwin1941 (8 March 2016)

I called my vet and ask him about the mini horse stud  he said that he had it happen many times. I hope it didn't but only time will tell.


----------



## MargotC (8 March 2016)

Get the vet out to see her in person.


----------



## mgodwin1941 (8 March 2016)

He was here a week ago but I never asked if she was pregnant. He didnt say any thing.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (8 March 2016)

I would suggest getting the vet out as soon as you can to decide one way or another, as that will determine how she's fed. I would also wean the foal if you can as that can't be helping. 

At the moment I would think you're either feeding worms or foal. If it's worms you can deal with that and she'll begin improving. If it's foal, then she'll feed the foal and not herself, and you'll end up with a whopping baby for her to deliver while she's still skinny. You'll need to figure out a feeding programme for her. I've taken rescues in before now in poor condition and also in foal, and it can be a bit of a balancing act with their feed, but once she's foaled she'll improve no end with good feed and forage. 

Your vet visit could, in fact, save you money in the long run as you can determine what course to follow.

Oh, and yep - minis can do the deed, whatever the mare's size. Seen it happen, randy little tykes! 

Whatever you do, good for you for taking her in! She's a poor thing, but given good care and lots of love and hugs, she'll be lovely, I bet! Good luck!


----------



## mgodwin1941 (12 April 2016)

http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj526/randakay92/Mobile Uploads/20160412_091245.jpg


http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj526/randakay92/Mobile Uploads/20160410_083223.jpg


I have my vet do a farm call. We wormed again and he checked her over. He said there's no way to tell if she is pregnant. He sad only 11 months can tell and they do not do ultrasounds. Here are some updated photos of her. I read the they can have a hay belly, maybe that is what she has I give her to flakes a day.


----------



## mgodwin1941 (12 April 2016)

http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums...le Uploads/Screenshot_2016-04-12-09-21-50.png


Ps. I was able to save the other mare and my fillys half brother last week. This was her when I got her in.


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 April 2016)

Poor things - where are you based??  The previous owner should be prosecuted!

As to whether our first mare is pregant, she looked a bit more so when in poorer condition.  Watch her for a month.  If her topline picks up, she's probably not.  If it doesn't - but she  puts flesh on neck and rump - then probably.  It might be just a wait and see.


----------



## Equi (12 April 2016)

Why won't they do ultrasound? If they're not a reproduction vet they're are as useful as a goldfish.


----------



## mgodwin1941 (12 April 2016)

We are in Alabama. They are the sweetest horses ever.  I just wanted the horses away from them. And I got them so im leaving it alone.


----------



## mgodwin1941 (12 April 2016)

my vet doesn't offer ultrasounds. they are strongly against any type of breeding dog cat horses.  they can be really rude as all your animals are not fixed. all he said was he can't tell all we can do is wait. I don't know why he couldn't have told me that on the phone instead of making me pay a farm call and visit and all that


----------



## mgodwin1941 (12 April 2016)

http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj526/randakay92/Mobile Uploads/20160412_131033.jpg

http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj526/randakay92/Mobile Uploads/20160412_130351.jpg


http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj526/randakay92/Mobile Uploads/20160412_131051.jpg

http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj526/randakay92/Mobile Uploads/20160412_131121.jpg



http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj526/randakay92/Mobile Uploads/20160412_131306.jpg


these are all the horses i rescued from the same place two mares one with the filly one with the colt and a gelding. 
Ps. these are more recent photos so they were a little worse condition when I got them


----------



## Zero00000 (12 April 2016)

Well done for taking them on, how long have you had them for?


----------



## mgodwin1941 (12 April 2016)

I had the tree since end of February. And the mare and colt since Thursday. We just got the colt and second mares feet done yesterday that was a show to watch.


----------



## mgodwin1941 (12 April 2016)

From what we can tell the mares are 10 and 12 and the gelding in 15. He is a good horse you can ride him bare back with just a halter.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (12 April 2016)

Sounds to me like you need to find yourself a more supportive vet. While agreeing wholeheartedly that animals should be neutered, I am 100% with you in your decision. You need to know if the mare is in foal so that you can feed her a balanced diet so that she can take care of herself as well as any impending foal. There is a huge temptation to whack the feed into her because she's in poor condition, but if she's in foal she can channel everything into the developing baby instead of herself with the result that she is still poor but you have a big foal. Slow but sure, that's the ticket. Worm regularly, feed a good, balanced diet and maintain/improve her condition slowly. Having taken in one or two in-foal rescues in my time, I've found that once the mare has foaled she will improve quickly, especially if she also has access to decent grazing as well as feed. Good luck, well done for rescuing them, and keep us in the loop. 



mgodwin1941 said:



			my vet doesn't offer ultrasounds. they are strongly against any type of breeding dog cat horses.  they can be really rude as all your animals are not fixed. all he said was he can't tell all we can do is wait. I don't know why he couldn't have told me that on the phone instead of making me pay a farm call and visit and all that
		
Click to expand...


----------



## popsdosh (13 April 2016)

Dump the Vet , they would not get awayu with that attitude here!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (13 April 2016)

Hmmm ...interesting! Maybe the rules and regs are different stateside, but here a vet is a commodity - you are buying a service and you are the customer, so I think you would be perfectly within your rights to find another vet who does do scans. I think you could be diplomatic, and tell them that you are looking for a vet who would scan your mare, and as they don't have the facility to do so, could they recommend one to you? You could say that you are very concerned for the health and safety of this rescue mare, and it is in her best interests that she be scanned so you can decide what course to follow to rehabilitate her. If they want your business, they should get down off their high horse (if you'll excuse the pun!) and support their customer's request. A good vet is a gem to be nurtured and loved, but they are actually not doing the mare (or their reputation) much good if this is the line they wish to follow.

Anyhoo, I was going to ask how old the foals are? It would help your mares a lot if they were old enough to be weaned, as it looks as though they've been putting everything they have into feeding their babies, bless 'em. The little coloured one is a sweetie!


----------



## mgodwin1941 (13 April 2016)

I have called the two other vets that do horses and they are not taking new customers. But I am looking I may have to travel.  As for the babies the filly is  7 months  and weaned. And colt is 4 months so he will stay with his mom for a little bit.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (13 April 2016)

Ah well, not to worry. I think you've got a job on your hands, but you did a good thing, so I'm sure that given time, decent care, lots of TLC and love, they will come right. If the mare is in foal, she'll have a way to go yet, so the summer grazing and good feed and care will no doubt work wonders. Have you any idea what their breeding is?


----------



## mgodwin1941 (13 April 2016)

Mini stud paint. A man took them from the original owner back in September, when they were in foal. Gave the one mare to a friend and he kept the other mare and gelding with his daughters mini.  In February I can across them and saved them. And then I got the other mare and colt last week from his friend.


----------



## mgodwin1941 (13 April 2016)

The colt and filly dad is a giant paint.


----------



## mgodwin1941 (11 May 2016)

Update...
This is the mare that might be pregnant... we are growing 


http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj526/randakay92/Mobile Uploads/2016-05-11 14.42.25.pngpdate... 
This is the one we think might be pregnant..


----------



## mgodwin1941 (11 May 2016)

http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj526/randakay92/Mobile Uploads/2016-05-03 10.44.33.png


Update on the other mare who looks so much better..


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (14 May 2016)

Hmmm ... maybe there is a foal in there ... anyway, kudos on working away with these poor animals! Yep - there's still a way to go, but there is much improvement. Lovely glossy coats. Keep us in the loop!


----------



## mgodwin1941 (12 June 2016)

So update time, my mama was in labor yesterday around.dinner.time. sweating, pushing, rolling, going up and down. Then got mad because a took the other horses away and she stopped everything. I have since put them back together. when I squeeze her bag white water like milk comes out. Her vagina is loose. I have never done this before and not sure whats to happen.  I hope I didnt make her mad and she.delayed her labor and hurt the baby..


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (12 June 2016)

I think you'll be fine. Let her relax and be herself. I know it's daunting, especially for your first foaling, but just keep an eye out and chill. It's very stressful, huh!!! I think we've all been there, so you always have some support here!



mgodwin1941 said:



			So update time, my mama was in labor yesterday around.dinner.time. sweating, pushing, rolling, going up and down. Then got mad because a took the other horses away and she stopped everything. I have since put them back together. when I squeeze her bag white water like milk comes out. Her vagina is loose. I have never done this before and not sure whats to happen.  I hope I didnt make her mad and she.delayed her labor and hurt the baby..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Amos (29 June 2016)

Is there an update?


----------



## mgodwin1941 (29 June 2016)

No I have a check up today.. rhee vet said it was false labor..


----------

